# Autworld deals



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

This is a nice way to get some people involved in racing. Autoworld has a bunch of $9.99 clearance tjets and xtractions. They also have the Kiss dragset for $59.00. If you price out the Kiss cars at 15 bucks each, your getting the track free (well you gotta pay shipping)

If you order 20 of the 9.99 cars they ship for free.:thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

There's some sweet deals in the Swap & Sell area right now too (wink wink) haha. Deals can be found to get running for low dollars for sure - not everyone needs a $75 super sucker, especially starting out!


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

$9.99 is a great price for an XTraction. Too bad Autoworld don't ship to the UK as I think I could find homes for 20 cars very easily.

When they used to list on ebay they had an international shipping price for a single car of something like $150! I emailed them to ask them WTF and the response was that they didn't ship to the UK. Well don't ruddy tease me with your cars then! Just don't list them as being internationally available!!

I like quite a few Autoworld cars, I have several and I'd like more. So why make it so hard to buy them! Bad policy!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm plenty sure there is someone here in the states that could purchase the wanted cars and mail them to you. AW's shipping rates aren't just high internationally. Domestic shipping cost about 2-3X as much as it should. I myself would be more inclined to make purchases if their shipping was a bit more realistic.


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

I think you are right that I could find a helpful person Stateside. I will get off my backside first and confirm 20 orders for cars first though. Can't afford $200 plus shipping on my own unfortunately. I had a deal for resin Datsuns fall through before so confirmed buyers first and then find the person!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Sadly, they closed down the one AW hobby store. Someone close to Mishawaka could have saved the initial shipping charge by buying your list directly. I think now everyone has to pay shipping. I don't think they have an order pick up option.


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

Gareth I will help when ready. send me email when ready. i will email add to u ,u ship cars to me and then i will pack and send once u paypal shipping cost. 

Slotnut


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank you Slotnut, that is fantastic. I'll get the buyers confirmed and will start work now.

cheers

Gareth


----------

